# PAM 24 vs. PAM 243



## Lenk (Feb 11, 2006)

I think we all can agree that they are both great watches. What does everyone here think about the price difference between these two models? I'm a current 24 owner and I'm kicking around trading up to a 243. Is the 243 that much better than the 24 that it's worth an additional 2K. Honest input needed please.:think:


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Lenk
I've worn them both. The 243 rides higher than the 24 and unless one cranks down on the strap it can feel a bit tippy. The chassis is shorter on the 243. The case, dial, crystal and handset are all smaller on the 243. Most people think these watches are the same size - they aren't. But on the 243 the smaller case is paired with a crown protector mechanism that is larger and heavier. Somehow the whole rig felt out of proportion and off balance for me, compared to the 24. Even so the sexy curves of the 1950 case and the nicely domed crystal are very compelling. The weakest part of the 243, for me, was the bezel. Just my opinions.....:think:


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with Liz 100%.


----------



## SmashingHarlots (Mar 19, 2006)

243 fits well on a 7" wrist. That's my observation. I don't have problems when wearing it, except when I use Kevlar, cause the strap is too thin and soft.


----------



## Lenk (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the honest feedback. I honestly thought that the 243 had at least a 44mm case. If it's smaller than the 24 in any way then it's out of the running for me. I have close to an 8 inch wrist, so tall and bulky is okay with me but I was expecting a larger case diameter to go with the added height. Does anyone have the case dimensions of the 243? The Panerai site has the 243 specs lumped in with the 24 and 25.


----------



## Lamone (Sep 28, 2008)

I tend to lean towards the 24, 25.


----------



## Bugsy (Nov 30, 2006)

my prospective is slightly different.

i had a 24 traded to a 243 recently. watch to watch, imo, the 243 is a true divers watch, the 24 a luminor with a bezel. the 24 felt like my 88, the 243 sits higher yes and reads shorter, and chunkier. and visually, i prefer the 1950 brush case vs the 24's polished stainless steel.


----------



## Bugsy (Nov 30, 2006)

my i ask what kelvar strap you are referring to?


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Lenk said:


> I think we all can agree that they are both great watches. What does everyone here think about the price difference between these two models? I'm a current 24 owner and I'm kicking around trading up to a 243. Is the 243 that much better than the 24 that it's worth an additional 2K. Honest input needed please.:think:


It depends on what's important to you. The 243 is good to 1000 Meters and has a helium escape valve in addition to the 1950 case and brushed finish. I believe fewer 243's are produced each year than 24's. I doubt I'll ever need the additional depth rating or the helium escape valve but it is cool to say your watch has these things. I found my 243 used at an attractive price and I'm extremely happy with it. That said, I don't see any real advantage to moving from a 24 to a 243 unless you have a lot more conviction about making the move!!


----------



## Lenk (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting those great pics!:-!This is a tough call. The thicker brushed case, oversized crown lock, and HE valve give it a a tool watch look that I find very appealing.:think:


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Like many a watch choice, it's substantially about which one you like better.


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

My 24:










Gotta go watch 24.


----------



## Lenk (Feb 11, 2006)

aikiman44 said:


> My 24:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That PVD 24 looks great.:-! Dan Dubinsky did that work, didn't he? I'm still waiting for him to send back my PAM 000 that I sent in last month for the same treatment. That pic of your watch makes me wonder just how a 243 would look with PVD.:think:


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, Dan did this one.
A 243 PVD'd? Damn, very nasty.:-!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Lenk

Back to the size thing and your 8" wrist. I found Elton's comparo pics with the Deep Sea very helpful. While I love all the "tool" accoutrements on the 243...it's not as well balanced (IMO) as the Deep Sea or Kobold Seal. And those accoutrements arent, to me, worth the extra ching. That watch is going to look a bit small on your 8" wrist, I promise. if you want a case as big as the 24, but with the heavier case, He valve and thicker crystal of the 243 ( and don't get me wrong guys, I luuuuuuuuv the crystal on the 243) then go look for "La Bomaba" PAM 64C and expect to unload about $10K. 

IMO::::>>> Totally worth it


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

aikiman44 said:


> Yes, Dan did this one.
> A 243 PVD'd? Damn, very nasty.:-!


beautiful PVD job Jay

But Lenk---remember this----a PVD'd watch always wears smaller....much smaller than plain SS


----------



## Lenk (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the input Liz. FYI, I already sold my 24 in preparation for the 243 purchase but I haven't picked one up yet. I would really hate to shell out that much $ and find out that it looks too small on my wrist. I might have to go to an AD and try one on first. If it's too small, (It sounds like it will be) then I'll just have to wait a while before I can pull the trigger on a 64C. I guess my lonely PAM 000 and my BR 02 will have to do for now.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Or you could scoop up a 087 for more like $6K, if you're alright with the blue dial. It uses the same case as the 064 did....

I love both!


----------



## adambisogno (Feb 26, 2013)

Elton - where did you get these straps? Love the stitching, what a great look for a PAM!


----------



## mich3l (Apr 25, 2015)

Adambisogno

My straps from Panatime with similar stitching










Mr Pam


----------

